# Police Clearance Certificate-Pakistan



## Mkhan123! (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all, 

I'm a Pakistani applying for Australian immigration and need a Police Clearance Certificate(PPC). I've read in other threads that for overseas Pakistanis, it can be obtained from the Consulate General in Dubai.

Anyone who has more details about this? Time frame, documents required? 

Really need this info as soon as possible, thanks in advance to whoever can help!


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Khan,

Did you have any luck in getting PCC? I am also in a similar situation in which you were and need your help. Please let me know how did you get your PCC and how much time it took.


----------



## Mkhan123! (Aug 17, 2016)

I called the Pakistani consulate, they said they don't have a mechanism to help overseas Pakistanis with obtaining the PCC. So I had to get it made from Pakistan. The promise is simple but you'll need someone to do it on your behalf if you can't go to Pakistan. You'll have to give them an authority letter allowing them to submit documents and collect the PCC on your behalf. Should take around 5 days from the submission of documents if everything goes well


----------



## zeeshan.mehtab (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.

My case is a little different. I have been working in Dubai from 2012 to 2015 but now I am in Pakistan and I have received invitation to apply from Australia. I am trying to find the quickest way to get Dubai Police Clearance. 

If you have any information about that then please let me know. Based upon my research the online system at dubai police website only works for those who have valid emirates id which I do not have. UAE embassy in Islamabad told me that if I user their services then it could take 2 to 3 months which I can not afford. So I am looking to find some other way.... may be power of attorney to a friend who is in Dubai!


----------

